

Let's talk about chairs. - mikepurvis

Just wondering what people are sitting on these days. If your organization can't (or won't) shell out for Herman Miller, are there options that are still better than the $200 Staples special?<p>What are my best bets in terms of comfort and expected lifespan, for $400, $600, and $800?<p>Thanks!
======
runjake
Previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2754949> (July 2011)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2471659> (April-ish 2011)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2518898> (89 days old)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=585693>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1449842>

(Not trying to be coy, just trying to be helpful, but search is valuable in
this case.)

------
calbear81
I just finished purchasing new chairs since we're moving out of a furnished
startup building into our own digs in Mountain View, CA. I don't know where
you live but around Silicon Valley, there are tons of quality used furniture
resellers who get their inventory from the local giants like Oracle, Apple,
Intel, etc. when they need to upgrade.

We decided to go with Knoll Life chairs with full adjustments (no lumbar) for
our employees and we got a few NeutralPostures just in case people didn't like
the mesh back on the Knoll chairs. We paid ~$240/chair and they were steam
cleaned and tested before being delivered. These chairs retail for $800+ with
the options that we have.

The only thing is there is no warranty since they're used. If you go with a
higher quality new chair from Herman Miller and such, you normally get a 10+
year warranty and you can expect a high level of customer service. Take a look
at the Sayl chair which comes in under $400.

------
brmj
I sit on an Ikea stool. I'm essentially spending my summer doing sysadmin
gruntwork at a tiny data center in an outbuilding in someone's backyard for
less than the median wage of a Wal-Mart "sales associate", so perhaps that is
to be expected. On a related note, if anyone has a use for an intern with
functional programming experience please let me know.

------
svrocks
You can find Aerons online (ebay, craigslist) for a fraction of retail. I am
currently sitting in a full-featured Aeron that I got for $400. I bought it 6
months ago and have no complaints so far.

------
cincinnatus
Stand. Get a motorized desk, like a geekdesk, and stand most of the day.
You'll live longer.

